# How to shoot texture



## akazoly (Apr 6, 2008)

Is possible to shoot texture using a cloth as subject ? The cloth has some cool texture. 

I need the light tent ? I think I don't have shadows, shooting only a cloth. 
Is a good idea to put the cloth on plexiglas and bottom light the cloth ?

Thanks!


----------



## DeadEye (Apr 6, 2008)

To bring out texture in cloth put your light at allmost same plane as the subject and scrafe the light across it .   As in lay a flashlight flat on the table and adjust the angle by putting a book under the back of light.


----------



## DeadEye (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## akazoly (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_E (May 14, 2008)

Nice shot Deadeye!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 14, 2008)

> Professionals built the Titanic ,Amateurs built the Ark.



Show me a photo of the Ark.
.


----------

